# Roll Up! Roll Up!



## MildredM

Rumour has it Santa and her Elf will be launching a compendium, nay an Extravagana, of Christmas-Coffee related fun, frivolities and sensational entertainments next week for all the family here on the forum!

Watch this space as a procession of other-worldly delights unfold before your disbelieveing eyes keeping you entertained over the festive period.

We've got a crossword, spot the difference, word search and a daily quiz question, plus a spectacular musical extravaganza coming up on Xmas Eve.

Bring your own sprouts, mince pies and Paxo


----------



## kennyboy993

Ha ha can't wait!


----------



## Inspector

Such an exciting thread and a lively picture but the first thing I spotted is the cap of the bean cellar didn't sit properly. Am I normal?


----------



## hotmetal

Paxo hahaha! Sage advice Mildred! (I mean wise words, not 'DTP or BE?') Looking forward to seeing what you've come up with this time!

Inspector Yes you're normal (or both of us are ocd about wonky things. ... probably the latter)


----------



## MildredM

Inspector said:


> Such n exiting thread and a lively picture but the first thing I spotted is the cap of the bean cellar didn't sit properly. Am I normal?


Maybe not normal, but likely to win the Spot the Difference when it comes


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Goodo,

Bring it on...


----------



## MildredM

Spot The Difference Part 1 is coming up tonight. What better way to while away your Saturday evening than partaking in some close scrutinising and no doubt a spot of jolly forum banter


----------



## MildredM

Here's a little mathematical conundrum to keep you busy while my little Elf puts the finishing touches to the SPot The Difference!

*A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?*


----------



## MildredM

Here we go!

Can you spot the 10 differences?! Good luck . . . I know where they are and can only find 8 now


----------



## Jfgoldfish

Got em...

I think!


----------



## Glenn

Got them all - you are sneaky - well done for doing this!


----------



## Inspector

Bean cellar caps look fine to me lol. I think i got em all as well


----------



## ashcroc

I'm up to 12 so far....


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> I'm up to 12 so far....


Started on that sherry already?!!!


----------



## MildredM

There's just time to squeeze in a cracker joke - fresh from one of my Elves!

*Why are Dasher and Dancer always taking coffee breaks?*

*
*

*
**Because they are Santa's star bucks*


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Started on that sherry already?!!!


Don't want to spoil the fun so won't upload a pic showing them.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Starting to struggle at 16


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Here's a little mathematical conundrum to keep you busy while my little Elf puts the finishing touches to the SPot The Difference!
> 
> *A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?*


Can we state our guesses for this?


----------



## coffeechap

definitely 12, i agree with ashcroc


----------



## coffeechap

666.66 grams


----------



## MildredM

Yes! Answers in for anything and everything - then we can all fall out, just like a proper family Christmas


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> 666.66 grams


Oh no it isn't


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Don't want to spoil the fun so won't upload a pic showing them.


Yes, hold on a bit so the other three people can pop along and try their luck!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Here's a little mathematical conundrum to keep you busy while my little Elf puts the finishing touches to the SPot The Difference!
> 
> *A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?*


1 bag is 2 kilos, I think:

If we call a bag of beans B then:

B = 1kg + 0.5B

Fractions in equations are BAD so multiply both sides by 2:

2B = 2kg + 1B

Take 1B from both sides

B = 2kg


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'll go with 12 also


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> Oh no it isn't


As usual it is all in the way the question is posed.

bag = 2kg


----------



## Inspector

Im stuck at 10, on a mobile device. Will check on a laptop screen when i get home, or maybe all i need is some more sherry


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Oh no it isn't


The bag at 666.66 plus half of that bag at 333.33 is a kilo it near as Damn it so technically I am right. All depends how you interpret the question


----------



## Riz

A *bag of beans weighs 1kg* plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?

Isn't the answer that the bag of beans weighs 1kg?


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> There's just time to squeeze in a cracker joke - fresh from one of my Elves!
> 
> *Why are Dasher and Dancer always taking coffee breaks?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Because they are Santa's star bucks*


Bah humbug!

Santas reindeer are likely to be all female. Male reindeer loose their antlers after the rut and by December they are antler-less. The females keep their antlers throughout the winter.

I mean, think about it would males fly all round the world on Christmas Eve in freezing conditions, delivering the goodies without stopping at the pub?

Santas super sports GT sleigh is powered by 'GIRL POWER'!


----------



## MildredM

Riz said:


> A *bag of beans weighs 1kg* plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?
> 
> Isn't the answer that the bag of beans weighs 1kg?


No!

A bag of beans weighs 1kg PLUS half a bag of beans.


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Bah humbug!
> 
> Santas reindeer are likely to be all female. Male reindeer loose their antlers after the rut and by December they are antler-less. The females keep their antlers throughout the winter.
> 
> I mean, think about it would males fly all round the world on Christmas Eve in freezing conditions, delivering the goodies without stopping at the pub?
> 
> Santas super sports GT sleigh is powered by 'GIRL POWER'!


Yes! And they would Costa lot more


----------



## wiggy97

2kg


----------



## MildredM

A quick breakfast cracker . . . The old ones are the best!

Barista! Why does this coffee taste like mud?

Because it was fresh ground this morning!


----------



## Jon

wiggy97 said:


> 2kg


Yeah 2kg.


----------



## igm45

I seem to be stuck at 12 too


----------



## ICharger

I've managed to locate 12.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The bag of beans weights 1.5 kg.

I've found 7 differences but am struggling with the phone screen,,,, excuses excuses ��


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The bag of beans weights 1.5 kg.
> 
> I've found 7 differences but am struggling with the phone screen,,,, excuses excuses ��


Should have gone to SpecSavers.............. and not skipped maffs lessons !


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Should have gone to SpecSavers.............. and not skipped maffs lessons !


Pull a cracker, Snakehips?

Oh look - the perfect joke for you!

Why doesn't Snakehips drink coffee?

Because it makes him viper active!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> 1 bag is 2 kilos, I think:
> 
> If we call a bag of beans B then:
> 
> B = 1kg + 0.5B
> 
> Fractions in equations are BAD so multiply both sides by 2:
> 
> 2B = 2kg + 1B
> 
> Take 1B from both sides
> 
> B = 2kg


Excellent! Thanks for your explanation









Ready for another one yet?


----------



## MildredM

Here's another brain teaser before revealing the crossword later:

*In the Foundry Cafe each table has three legs, each chair has four legs and all the customers and the three members of staff have two legs each. There are four chairs at each table. At a certain time, three-quarters of the chairs are occupied by customers and there are 206 legs altogether in the cafe.*

*How many chairs does Foundry have?*


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Pull a cracker, Snakehips?
> 
> Oh look - the perfect joke for you!
> 
> Why doesn't Snakehips drink coffee?
> 
> Because it makes him viper active!


Fangs for that Mildred.

I just slithered back from town.... been looking for a Hissmas gift for Mrs S.

Ended up in the lingerie department of M & S (That's Marks & Spencer not Mildred & Snakehips )

Bought her a nice Pythong ! Beige of course.


----------



## igm45

Tricky @MildredM

I think the answer is 32 chairs. Will provide working out if required.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

So what is the answer to the bag of beans question?

Plus how you got to any other answer than 1.5 kg

Please


----------



## Thecatlinux

MildredM said:


> Here's a little mathematical conundrum to keep you busy while my little Elf puts the finishing touches to the SPot The Difference!
> 
> *A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?*


Can you use this to work out how much bitcoin is worth ?


----------



## igm45

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So what is the answer to the bag of beans question?
> 
> Plus how you got to any other answer than 1.5 kg
> 
> Please


I'm pretty sure 2 kilo is correct. Approach it as a maths equation:

If we call a bag of beans B then:

B = 1kg + 0.5B

Fractions in equations are BAD so multiply both sides by 2:

2B = 2kg + 1B

Take 1B from both sides

B = 2kg


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

There's no multiplication involved.

Only plus.

You've over complicated it.

It's 1.5 kg unless it's a trick question


----------



## Thecatlinux

9 sᴉ ɟɟɐʇs ɟo sɹǝqɯǝɯ Ɛ

sƃǝl 8ㄣ pǝᴉdnɔɔo sɹᴉɐɥɔ ㄣᄅ

sƃǝl 8ᄅƖ ǝɹɐ sɹᴉɐɥɔ ᄅƐ

sƃǝl ㄣᄅ sᴉ sǝlqɐʇ 8

sɹᴉɐɥɔ ᄅƐ


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> There's no multiplication involved.
> 
> Only plus.
> 
> You've over complicated it.
> 
> It's 1.5 kg unless it's a trick question


It is 2kg as igm45 says.

I personally take take the halves away and it suddenly seems obvious. It's a well known conundrum, usually involving a brick instead of a bag of beans, and some say the wording is ambiguous. Algebra can be but in this case, it really isn't


----------



## MildredM

Thinks of it as a balance scale.

1 bag on one side and a 1kg weight and a half bag on the other side.

Remove half bags from both sides (because we know they are equal).

You are left with half a bag on one side and the 1kg weight in the other.

Therefore if half a bag = 1kg and full bag = 2


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It's only 2kg if you involve time travel


----------



## igm45

Jumbo Ratty said:


> There's no multiplication involved.
> 
> Only plus.
> 
> You've over complicated it.
> 
> It's 1.5 kg unless it's a trick question


When you are trying to plus you dont know the value of the 1/2 bag. Its not 500g.

B is the unknown value therefore 1/2B is also unknown


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

You do know the value of the 1st bag, it's 1kg.

There for, add half of that and you get the answer.

Put it this way.

Go into a roaster and ask for a kilo bag, then, after he has placed it on the counter ask for half of that weight again.

You will have 1.5 kg on the counter.


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> You do know the value of the 1st bag, it's 1kg.
> 
> There for, add half of that and you get the answer.
> 
> Put it this way.
> 
> Go into a roaster and ask for a kilo bag, then, after he has placed it on the counter ask for half of that weight again.
> 
> You will have 1.5 kg on the counter.


Where does it say the 1st bag is 1kg though?!


----------



## MildredM

And now for something completely different - the Forum Christmas Crossword!

Good Luck!










Across:

2. Obsessive leveller

4. Puck remover and holder

5. Teeny milky bubbles

13. The elixir of life

14. Italian yank

16. Better . . . than never

17. Newspaper airline

18. Pressing tool

19. Pull for the perfect shot

20. Knowledgable stuffing

Down:

1. Small grinder!

3. Upgradeitus ends here

6. Throw milk

7. I've found it - a grinder

8. Mildred's personalised output

9. Be patient for their flat or conical

10. Hot stuff

11. Weigh to go

12. Beard and tattoos are de rigueur

15. Full of . . .

17. The epitome of cups


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The 1kilo bag is mentioned 1st.

A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans.


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The 1kilo bag is mentioned 1st.
> 
> A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans.


Yes! It weighs 1kg PLUS half a bag of beans! Not 1kg full stop!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

coffeechap said:


> 666.66 grams


If that's the case then this is the correct answer.

Never would it be 2 kilos.


----------



## MildredM

How are you getting on with the 'legs' conundrum, @Jumbo Ratty?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Can you spot the 10 differences?! Good luck . . . I know where they are and can only find 8 now


Just seen this. Got them I think. Great work


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Just seen this. Got them I think. Great work


Keep up, Joey! You have a couple of conundrums and a crossword to see to and report back on yet - your post count will soon be topping 2000









We have some more visual puzzles coming up mid week plus a conundrum that has just sparked off proceedings at the solicitors. I love Christmas [sic]


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah I've been slow to get to the party. I'll catch up soon


----------



## Inspector

Ok thats what happens if you don't read the question carefully. We missed the 'each table has 4 chairs' bit and look what sort of calculations we were trying to make lol. But we got it in the end.

My missus like 'we should try to solve more of these' haha


----------



## mmmatron

Jumbo Ratty said:


> You do know the value of the 1st bag, it's 1kg.
> 
> There for, add half of that and you get the answer.
> 
> Put it this way.
> 
> Go into a roaster and ask for a kilo bag, then, after he has placed it on the counter ask for half of that weight again.
> 
> You will have 1.5 kg on the counter.


I think you might have misread the question. The question doesn't state there's a first bag. It's says the weight of the bag is 1kg plus the weight of half the bag, therefore it's logically 2. @img45 explains it really well.

Great thread!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> Here's another brain teaser before revealing the crossword later:
> 
> *In the Foundry Cafe each table has three legs, each chair has four legs and all the customers and the three members of staff have two legs each. There are four chairs at each table. At a certain time, three-quarters of the chairs are occupied by customers and there are 206 legs altogether in the cafe.*
> 
> *How many chairs does Foundry have?*





MildredM said:


> How are you getting on with the 'legs' conundrum, @Jumbo Ratty?


Are any of the customers blind?

If so how many.


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Are any of the customers blind?
> 
> If so how many.


Stop stalling and answer the lady's question.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Stop stalling and answer the lady's question.


Lady? LADY?! You are officially on MY team now, Snake

















And you too, Mmmatron!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> View attachment 30746


Gold Star. Go on then, you can join the team


----------



## joey24dirt

Maths isn't my thing. I need more pictures to stare at


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Maths isn't my thing. I need more pictures to stare at


Then, while you await the next exciting photo puzzle, try your hand at the crossword, post 56!


----------



## MildredM

Just time for a cracker joke before I get stuck into compiling a really hard mathematical conundrum for tomorrow!

Why are men like coffee?

The best ones are rich, hot and can keep you up all night!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Then, while you await the next exciting photo puzzle, try your hand at the crossword, post 56!


I'm crap at those too. Give me a sudoku any day of the week.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Then, while you await the next exciting photo puzzle, try your hand at the crossword, post 56!


Can't seem to find it. How many differences were there?


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> View attachment 30746


Credit where credit's due Jumbo........ well done !!!!

Makes it even harder to understand how you managed to cock up so badly on the bag of beans one ?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Can't seem to find it. How many differences were there?


The STDs? I think the consensus of opinion was 12. Maybe.


----------



## grumpydaddy

16 !!

1. kafetek setting

2. position of lights

3. lever handle

4. beans

5. silver thing not grey

6. extra light

7. beans

8. jug orientation

9. missing spot

10. adjuster? moved

11. bauble moved

12. different tamper

13. funnel inverted

14. missing tool

15. different barrel

16. different funnel (maybe) edges seem thicker, reflect more light


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Credit where credit's due Jumbo........ well done !!!!
> 
> Makes it even harder to understand how you managed to cock up so badly on the bag of beans one ?


For goodness sakes, let's put the bag of beans to one side now. Move on - cracked the crossword yet?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Snakehips said:


> Credit where credit's due Jumbo........ well done !!!!
> 
> Makes it even harder to understand how you managed to cock up so badly on the bag of beans one ?


I'm right


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> 16 !!
> 
> 1. kafetek setting
> 
> 2. position of lights
> 
> 3. lever handle
> 
> 4. beans
> 
> 5. silver thing not grey
> 
> 6. extra light
> 
> 7. beans
> 
> 8. jug orientation
> 
> 9. missing spot
> 
> 10. adjuster? moved
> 
> 11. bauble moved
> 
> 12. different tamper
> 
> 13. funnel inverted
> 
> 14. missing tool
> 
> 15. different barrel
> 
> 16. different funnel (maybe) edges seem thicker, reflect more light












Top Marks! If only we were giving out prizes . . . . Let me know what you would have liked to have won


----------



## grumpydaddy

Why a towel with a teddy on it of course


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Why a towel with a teddy on it of course


Your wish . . . Is my sewing machine's command!


----------



## grumpydaddy

3. Upgradeitus ends here

Mmmm, Death, coffin, empty wallet.... None of them fit









Graveyard does but then.....


----------



## Inspector

then lets add 17

reflection of fairy light on top lol


----------



## MildredM

You are certainly living up to your handle @Inspector

And Mildred's Best Use Of Magnifier Award goes to . . . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> You are certainly living up to your handle @Inspector
> 
> And Mildred's Best Use Of Magnifier Award goes to . . . . .


Haha I was just about to write something similar.


----------



## Inspector

i use it now and then


----------



## joey24dirt

Inspector said:


> i use it now and then


I'm stuck with the theme tune in my head now.


----------



## wiggy97

MildredM said:


> Here's another brain teaser before revealing the crossword later:
> 
> *In the Foundry Cafe each table has three legs, each chair has four legs and all the customers and the three members of staff have two legs each. There are four chairs at each table. At a certain time, three-quarters of the chairs are occupied by customers and there are 206 legs altogether in the cafe.*
> 
> *How many chairs does Foundry have?*


The Foundry has 32 chairs


----------



## 7493

Loving this thread! Thank you Mildred for supplying much needed Christmas nonsense!


----------



## MildredM

Brains into gear - an easy one to warm you up









*Your favourite coffee roaster is doing a 3-for-the-price-of-2 in the run up to Christmas. And a second roaster is offering 30% off. Which is better value?*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Three for two equals fifty percent more is what I'd go for


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Brains into gear - an easy one to warm you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your favourite coffee roaster is doing a 3-for-the-price-of-2 in the run up to Christmas. And a second roaster is offering 30% off. Which is better value?*


Do either of them charge postage?


----------



## joey24dirt

3 for 2.

I once debated over whether it's better value to use a 50% off offer or a buy one get one free


----------



## d_lash

Well now, that all depends on how much you need. How many people are coming for Christmas, do they appreciate perfectly crafted home espresso? Are you going to have make shot after shot to demonstrate your newest kit? If you need coffee in a multiple of 3, go with roaster one's 33.3% off. Otherwise, roaster two's 30% will make more sense.


----------



## MildredM

d_lash said:


> Well now, that all depends on how much you need. How many people are coming for Christmas, do they appreciate perfectly crafted home espresso? Are you going to have make shot after shot to demonstrate your newest kit? If you need coffee in a multiple of 3, go with roaster one's 33.3% off. Otherwise, roaster two's 30% will make more sense.


I think if you've just won the second best grinder on the planet then you can jolly well pay full price for your beans


----------



## MildredM

Chap-a-chino said:


> Do either of them charge postage?


Certainly not! And they both deliver using letter box friendly packaging. And if they are from Foundry you can recycle the bags!


----------



## Chap-a-chino

d_lash said:


> Well now, that all depends on how much you need. How many people are coming for Christmas, do they appreciate perfectly crafted home espresso? Are you going to have make shot after shot to demonstrate your newest kit? If you need coffee in a multiple of 3, go with roaster one's 33.3% off. Otherwise, roaster two's 30% will make more sense.


. . . and then there's the quality/provenance of the beans, the skill of the Roaster not to mention the roasting dates . . .


----------



## d_lash

MildredM said:


> I think if you've just won the second best grinder on the planet then you can jolly well pay full price for your beans


It's a good point. But I can see myself needing a lot of coffee for the holidays...


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Certainly not! And they both deliver using letter box friendly packaging. And if they are from Foundry you can recycle the bags!


Foundry are having a Sale??? - BRILLIANT!


----------



## mancbeginner

MildredM said:


> Here's a little mathematical conundrum to keep you busy while my little Elf puts the finishing touches to the SPot The Difference!
> 
> *A bag of beans weighs 1kg plus half a bag of beans. What is the weight of the bag of beans?*


The answer is 1 Kg because I chose to add my empty half a bag, there is always one, which weighs nothing....


----------



## MildredM

Another cracking joke . . . and watch out for the VISUAL puzzle later, this one has a prize attached!!

What's worse than coffee?

Sneezy!


----------



## MildredM

*Bean Counter!*

And now for a festive village fete classic.

How many coffee beans are contained in the Kafatek Bean Cellar? If anyone guesses exactly they can have a bar towel with their initials or name on. First correct guess in the next 24 hours will win and only one guess per person!










Back view so you can examine them properly!


----------



## martinierius

I say 186!

Are those from LIDL?


----------



## 4515

137


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

128 half beans

64 full beans.

1 half bean is what I imagine you mean but don't want to be tricked by you meaning 1 bean constitutes 2 halves together.


----------



## Snakehips

NONE !!!!! .................'cos that's not a Kafatek bean cellar........ it's Lyn Weber.

RE the prize : My Initials are SH ..... but as I've got rather a lot of your bar towels could I just have the money instead ?

Maybe no more trick questions eh Mildred?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> NONE !!!!! .................'cos that's not a Kafatek bean cellar........ it's Lyn Weber.
> 
> RE the prize : My Initials are SH ..... but as I've got rather a lot of your bar towels could I just have the money instead ?
> 
> Maybe no more trick questions eh Mildred?


Oh Snakey, it is such a good job you are here to keep me right. I know how busy you are what with script writing and auditions . . .


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> I say 186!
> 
> Are those from LIDL?


Is the Pope a barista?!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> 128 half beans
> 
> 64 full beans.
> 
> 1 half bean is what I imagine you mean but don't want to be tricked by you meaning 1 bean constitutes 2 halves together.


Never mind 2 halves . . . . mines a pint


----------



## MildredM

While you are busy counting your beans and working out how many to a square cm here's something to get your brain round . . .

Londinium in a Box Puzzle

There are 3 sealed boxes. One contains a shiny new Londinium.

You can keep it if you pick the correct box with your first guess.

On each box there is a statement, only one of which is true.

Box 1: The Londinium is in this box.

Box 2: The Londinium is not in this box.

Box 3: The Londinium is not in box 1.

Which box contains the Londinium?


----------



## Rhys

Snakehips posted what I was thinking!









If it's an 18g dose, then I'd reckon about 178


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Oh Snakey, it is such a good job you are here to keep me right. I know how busy you are what with script writing and auditions . . .


Too right !!! Not to mention the fact that I've got to get the red carpet out of the loft and give it a darned good hoovering.


----------



## Rhys

Box 2!









1 & 2 are false. 3 is true.


----------



## ashcroc

I'll plump for box 2


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Box 2!


Make your mind up


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Rhys said:


> Box 2!


Any advance on box 2?!


----------



## d_lash

MildredM said:


> While you are busy counting your beans and working out how many to a square cm here's something to get your brain round . . .
> 
> Londinium in a Box Puzzle
> 
> There are 3 sealed boxes. One contains a shiny new Londinium.
> 
> You can keep it if you pick the correct box with your first guess.
> 
> On each box there is a statement, only one of which is true.
> 
> Box 1: The Londinium is in this box.
> 
> Box 2: The Londinium is not in this box.
> 
> Box 3: The Londinium is not in box 1.
> 
> Which box contains the Londinium?


3 for me please.


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> Box 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 & 2 are false. 3 is true.


Is it my imagination, or did someone delete your original guess of box 3?


----------



## Batian

The gear is in Box 2.

Now the working out.

If the gear was in Box 1 then the statements on Box 1 and2 would be correct, so its not in Box 1.

If the gear was in Box 3 the statements on Box 2 and 3 would be correct, so it can not be in Box 3.

The gear is in Box 2...... so the statement on Box 3 is the only statement that is correct.

Ps. I see I have bean (!) beaten to the post.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Box 2


----------



## Rhys

ashcroc said:


> Is it my imagination, or did someone delete your original guess of box 3?


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


>


Why oh why didn't I take the blue pill? Hehe


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Is the Pope a barista?!!!!!


My view would be that he is far too busy to be p!$$!ng about making his own coffee.

Only so many tasks Vatican fit into his day........ so probably he just pops into Costa seeing as they cater for the mass market.

M, can you just clarify what the prize is for this one ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> *Bean Counter!*
> 
> And now for a festive village fete classic.
> 
> How many coffee beans are contained in the Kafatek Bean Cellar? If anyone guesses exactly they can have a bar towel with their initials or name on. First correct guess in the next 24 hours will win and only one guess per person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view so you can examine them properly!


119


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> My view would be that he is far too busy to be p!$$!ng about making his own coffee.
> 
> Only so many tasks Vatican fit into his day........ so probably he just pops into Costa seeing as they cater for the mass market.
> 
> M, can you just clarify what the prize is for this one ?


Sorry, that post doesn't deserve a prize. It doesn't even deserve a reply but you've wangled one out of me


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> Here's another brain teaser before revealing the crossword later:
> 
> *In the Foundry Cafe each table has three legs, each chair has four legs and all the customers and the three members of staff have two legs each. There are four chairs at each table. At a certain time, three-quarters of the chairs are occupied by customers and there are 206 legs altogether in the cafe.*
> 
> *How many chairs does Foundry have?*


How many standing customers?


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> How many standing customers?


I can't see any standing customers


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> I can't see any standing customers


No dogs either?


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> No dogs either?


Do you know . . . . No! No dogs! Or guinea pigs either, before you ask, @Snakehips


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Do you know . . . . No! No dogs! Or guinea pigs either, before you ask, @Snakehips


I'm with you on this M........ Aidy is just being too silly !

Mind you I did see a spider over there by the counter a minute ago....... that puts a different light on the result I should think ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Mehh 132 beans based on it being lyn webber shorty that hold 18g-19g of beans and they look like large beans although it could be the curvature of the glass magnifying them - I think ive just waisted 10minutes of my life - but that's what xmas is for - pass me a beer

and merry xmas to all


----------



## joey24dirt

Bean counter... got to be 199. Logic being this is my 1999th post so I'll work with the numbers I have 

need to use my 2000th wisely...

@jimbojohn55 not really sure. Going to try sneak a reply through an edit though. Wonder if that works?


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Bean counter... got to be 199. Logic being this is my 1999th post so I'll work with the numbers I have
> 
> need to use my 2000th wisely...


so what kind of things are you thinking of for your 2000 th?


----------



## Inspector

Magnifying glass was on action again. 135 beans i'd say


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Bean counter... got to be 199. Logic being this is my 1999th post so I'll work with the numbers I have
> 
> need to use my 2000th wisely...
> 
> @jimbojohn55 not really sure. Going to try sneak a reply through an edit though. Wonder if that works?


Feck - that's not fair


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm going to use the 2000th post to give a massive big up to @MildredM

Can't thank her enough for the content she provides for us all to mull over, and she's so accommodating and thoughtful when it comes to short notice embroidery orders 

So thank you Mildred, this place wouldn't be the same without you ?

Also I'm still troubled by the first brain teaser to do with the bag of beans haha

(Thought I'd stir the pot with this special post )


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> I'm going to use the 2000th post to give a massive big up to @MildredM
> 
> Can't thank her enough for the content she provides for us all to mull over, and she's so accommodating and thoughtful when it comes to short notice embroidery orders
> 
> So thank you Mildred, this place wouldn't be the same without you 酪
> 
> Also I'm still troubled by the first brain teaser to do with the bag of beans haha
> 
> (Thought I'd stir the pot with this special post )


I never had you down as such a creep Joey.


----------



## joey24dirt

Snakehips said:


> I never had you down as such a creep Joey.


Well now you all know haha


----------



## martinierius

MildredM said:


> Is the Pope a barista?!!!!!


He could be ... and that would make a heavenly cup!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

2nd only to the fabled god shot


----------



## grumpydaddy

Good thing he is not a banker then


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I'm going to use the 2000th post to give a massive big up to @MildredM
> 
> Can't thank her enough for the content she provides for us all to mull over, and she's so accommodating and thoughtful when it comes to short notice embroidery orders
> 
> So thank you Mildred, this place wouldn't be the same without you 酪
> 
> Also I'm still troubled by the first brain teaser to do with the bag of beans haha
> 
> (Thought I'd stir the pot with this special post )


Ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh

















Awwww! You are sweet! Congratulations on your 2000th post! Fantastic! You deserve a trophy bar towel now!

(I am still having a chuckle at the thought of your two little ones in their . . . Overlarge garments! Oh well, they will grown into them)!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

This is a cracker!

How did Mary and Joseph know that Jesus was 7lb 6oz when he was born?

They had a weigh in a manger.


----------



## grumpydaddy

What is Santa's favourite pizza? One that's deep-pan, crisp and even

What's the most popular Christmas wine?

'I don't like Brussels sprouts!'


----------



## AndyDClements

MildredM said:


> Brains into gear - an easy one to warm you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your favourite coffee roaster is doing a 3-for-the-price-of-2 in the run up to Christmas. And a second roaster is offering 30% off. Which is better value?*


How can anything other than your favorite roaster offer good value? It's a trick question. If it wasn't a trick question, people would never buys things such as Londiniums, they'd have to calculate the proportional gain in taste relative to the cost and that would never do. We must not live in a world where is lesser coffee has any relevance, else I'll see you all in Starbucks for a coffee.

Tables, legs etc. I was going to ask how many of the customers had walking aids (sticks, crutches walkers etc) in the age of equality, but thought better of it.

Spot the difference. I'm of the group that argue the correct answer is "one". The one difference is that stuff is not in the *right* place in one image.


----------



## Aidy

Too soon to post a crossword solution?


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> Too soon to post a crossword solution?


So, you want the answers already

















Go for it!


----------



## MildredM

News this morning . . . .

Father Christmas is being sued for divorce by Mummy Christmas. Why?

He only comes once a year and that's down the (expletive deleted) chimney!

(Thanks Mr B!)


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would just like to remind everyone of the true meaning of xmas


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> So, you want the answers already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it!


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> View attachment 30793


Fab! Phew as well - it all fits!!


----------



## MildredM

Is your glass always half full . . . How about this conundrum:

*You have a perfectly cylindrical coffee cup containing coffee. It appears about half full. Without using any other implements how can you ascertain whether it IS half full, or more than/less than half full?*


----------



## AndyDClements

Tip it to it's side. If it touches the lip of the mug and the upper edge of the bottom/side joint, simultaneously then it's exactly half full. If lower than that joint then it's less than half-full, higher than the joint and it's more than half-full.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Is your glass always half full . . . How about this conundrum:
> 
> *You have a perfectly cylindrical coffee cup containing coffee. It appears about half full. Without using any other implements how can you ascertain whether it IS half full, or more than/less than half full?*


Tip the glass at an angle until the coffee reaches the lip.

Look at the bottom:

If you cannot see the bottom then its > half full

If you can see it then its <half full>

If it is meeting in the corner then half full

Or is it half empty???

</half>


----------



## igm45

@AndyDClements snap...


----------



## MildredM

That one is a draw then. No prizes

















No free bar towel for the correct guess in the bean cellar either. Anyone fancy another go?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> That one is a draw then. No prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No free bar towel for the correct guess in the bean cellar either. Anyone fancy another go?


I did guess 128.

But if I'm allowed another chance I'll say 131.


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I did guess 128.
> 
> But if I'm allowed another chance I'll say 131.


Warmer!


----------



## igm45

134


----------



## ashcroc

129


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

133


----------



## igm45

Vultures (me included, naturally) circling around the prey now......


----------



## MildredM

Another dozen guesses?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

135


----------



## AndyDClements

I really want the answer to involve "but I halved one of the beans".


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I don't.

Not after the one point five kilo bag fiasco


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Another dozen guesses?


144

(If that was a play on words, I've got my eye on you!)


----------



## ashcroc

141


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

147 maximum break in snooker


----------



## MildredM

Hohoho! HohohohohohohO!!!!


----------



## MildredM

How often should you fill your coffee cup?

A latte!!!!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Hohoho! HohohohohohohO!!!!


Is this another clue??


----------



## d_lash

Average guess over the last few pages: 137


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

130


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> 147 maximum break in snooker


Apparently not. Just another load of balls from JR !


----------



## martinierius

154


----------



## MildredM

Oh well . . . What a shame. I know you all did your best, it just wasn't good enough









149 actually. The counting was performed twice and the results shared with my little Elf so we couldn't cheat









Never mind.

The visual puzzle is coming up soon, maybe if you could all try a little harder . . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Oh well . . . What a shame. I know you all did your best, it just wasn't good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 149 actually. The counting was performed twice and the results shared with my little Elf so we couldn't cheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> The visual puzzle is coming up soon, maybe if you could all try a little harder . . . .


What was the hoho ho clue?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> What was the hoho ho clue?


Clue, you say? Ho! It was a diversity Santa-noise tactic - it seems to have worked!


----------



## MildredM

Why do some coffee places write 'Caution! Hot!' On the side of their takeaway cups?

Becuse 'Caution, don't be an idiot and spill this on yourself or you might get burned' might not be good for business!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

*Post 182*

*Close Up And Personal - Part 1*

*
*

Name the piece of equipment and what bit is shown.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> Oh well . . . What a shame. I know you all did your best, it just wasn't good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 149 actually. The counting was performed twice and the results shared with my little Elf so we couldn't cheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> The visual puzzle is coming up soon, maybe if you could all try a little harder . . . .


So who was the winner?

Who guessed the closest to 149 with their 1st attempt?


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So who was the winner?
> 
> Who guessed the closest to 149 with their 1st attempt?


Just give me half an hour to check . . . . .

. . . . .

. . . .

Oh look! I think that may be YOU! Well done!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

You need to keep some order.

I'm sure I wasn't the closest guess with my 1st attempt.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Telling me I was the winner didn't placate me.

Working dog was the winner.


----------



## joey24dirt

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Telling me I was the winner didn't placate me.
> 
> Working dog was the winner.
> 
> View attachment 30808


I got the 1 and the 9 at least haha


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Telling me I was the winner didn't placate me.
> 
> Working dog was the winner.
> 
> View attachment 30808


Looks like your mathematical logic brain cells are coming along a treat.

No, no one won as it had to be the exact amount, not some willy nilly guess.

Look, JR, if you want a bar towel then just ask nicely


----------



## MildredM

Another cracker joke . . . Thanks go to @Snakehips for this one. It isn't going to win any bar towels, mind.

If father Christmas were to make a sh!tty espresso with some really old Brazilian beans . . .

. . . . would that be a Santos grotto ?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> ....It isn't going to win any bar towels, mind.


What about........

Q. What do you get if you pair a Verona with a Eureka ?

A. A Veruka !

........... or is that a bit too corny?


----------



## coffeechap

1. start button to kafatek conic

2.OCD distribution tool

3.On off with Londinium LR

4.pressure gauge londinium LR

5.wenge steam toggle londinium LR


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> 1. start button to kafatek conic
> 
> 2.OCD distribution tool
> 
> 3.On off with Londinium LR
> 
> 4.pressure gauge londinium LR
> 
> 5.wenge steam toggle londinium LR


5/6 . . . number 3?

(I think . . . )


----------



## coffeechap

Ah spell check! On off switch


----------



## coffeechap

Can't count clearly the missing one is the KafaTek adjustment mechanism


----------



## coffeechap

So

1.start button to kafatek conic

2.OCD distribution tool

3. Adjustment mechanism KafaTek conic

4.On off switch Londinium LR

5.pressure gauge londinium LR

6 wenge steam toggle londinium LR


----------



## AndyDClements

@coffeechap

I think we can see what you did there, you missed out no 3, so your no4 is actually your guess for 4, etc.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> So
> 
> 1.start button to kafatek conic
> 
> 2.OCD distribution tool
> 
> 3. Adjustment mechanism KafaTek conic
> 
> 4.On off switch Londinium LR
> 
> 5.pressure gauge londinium LR
> 
> 6 wenge steam toggle londinium LR


Yes x 6









Another 6 coming up Thursday


----------



## coffeechap

Do I get a prize


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Do I get a prize


If you get the other 6 correct I will think about it


----------



## Snakehips

Bah Towel Humbug !

Be warned&#8230;&#8230;. If you are expecting to receive a MildredM Bar Towel this Christmas, be it a Roll Up!&#8230; Roll Up!.. Christmas puzzle prize, a surprise present for your beloved or whatever, then be prepared to be disappointed !

Only yesterday, I received email notification stating that pre Christmas orders for black towels were to be suspended owing to an 'outage of blanks'.

Just to clarify&#8230;&#8230;. 'outage of blanks' is Customer Service speak for 'we've stuffed up on stock control and have run out of blank towels'.

Now you and I would see that as being easily resolved and would hot foot down to Sheffield IKEA and get a pack or two. Regrettably, it would appear that MildredM cannot be @rsed, yes you read that correctly&#8230;. cannot be @rsed&#8230;&#8230;. and has no plans to re-stock until next week at the earliest!!

My&#8230;.. how times have changed. It doesn't seem all that long since Mildred would happily beaver away for hours &#8230;&#8230;. stitching away on antiquated machinery, producing stunning and often humorous personalised designs, either for Forum friends or for the needy&#8230;&#8230; and she asked not a lot in return. She was just happy for there to be sufficient food on the table to keep Ian's strength up&#8230;&#8230;. sufficient for him to continue cranking the HG-1.

It's a different story now it would seem. We have seen 'MildredM &#8230;.towels for mates' pretentiously morph into&#8230;. 'Mildred Manufactory - Embroidery Division' &#8230;.. and the product line now extends far beyond the humble bar towel. The trusty old knacker of a sewing machine has long since been palmed off, via Ebay, onto some poor and unsuspecting, aspiring seamstress and has been replaced by a snazzy, super-duper, automatic, computerised machine. Oh!&#8230;. and did I mention expensive? And for what? &#8230;&#8230;.. Sadly, all in the pursuit of greater productivity and profit !

Talking of expensive&#8230;&#8230;. Londinium-Rs, HG-1s, Monolith grinders, to name but a few, don't come cheap! Perhaps it is the financial burden of having acquired such high end toys that has forced the abandonment of the principled, sharing and caring, ethos that was once at the core of everything MM?

As I said, if you are expecting to receive a MildredM bar towel anytime soon&#8230;.. don't hold your breath&#8230;&#8230;. Forum friends, it would appear, are now nothing more than an anonymous number on the order book.


----------



## joey24dirt

@Snakehips


----------



## MildredM

It has been so quiet on the forum today AND NOW I KNOW WHY

















First chapter of your new book (due out 2021) Snake?


----------



## coffeechap

@Snakehips, it gets worse!

Unfortunately if you are not amongst the coveted few KOC (kafatek owners club) which I am now unfortunately a past member due to my renowned generosity of organising a special christmas cheer raffle event







, then further caveats are applied to competitions to preclude an ex KOC from receiving a prize! Now this could be down to a supply chain issue but more likely down to a syndrome called FISS (forum induced snobbery syndrome) this condition is contracted once said equipment level reaches the highest of echelons.

I do however feel that your BAH Towel HUMBUG diatribe is somewhat misplaced! you are already a proud owner of 5 said MildredM bar towels and a member of the KOC and as such not subject to ARSE (arbitrary rules stopping excitement). I am sure that any towels that have been promised to you will definitely arrive, as I am sure that the next 6 photos will be sufficiently difficult to prevent my inclusion within the Bar Towel Brigade.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> It has been so quiet on the forum today AND NOW I KNOW WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First chapter of your new book (due out 2021) Snake?


Love the banter you two put out, it's some strange crossover between the Archers, Punch and Judy and Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## igm45

coffeechap said:


> @Snakehips, it gets worse!
> 
> Unfortunately if you are not amongst the coveted few KOC (kafatek owners club) which I am now unfortunately a past member due to my renowned generosity of organising a special christmas cheer raffle event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then further caveats are applied to competitions to preclude an ex KOC from receiving a prize! Now this could be down to a supply chain issue but more likely down to a syndrome called FISS (forum induced snobbery syndrome) this condition is contracted once said equipment level reaches the highest of echelons.
> 
> I do however feel that your BAH Towel HUMBUG diatribe is somewhat misplaced! you are already a proud owner of 5 said MildredM bar towels and a member of the KOC and as such not subject to ARSE (arbitrary rules stopping excitement). I am sure that any towels that have been promised to you will definitely arrive, as I am sure that the next 6 photos will be sufficiently difficult to prevent my inclusion within the Bar Towel Brigade.


As the demand train is steaming in, do I get a prize for getting the two maffs questions right?


----------



## MildredM

I think we have to forgive Snakehips' hissy fit. What with his script writing, directing, costume design, cameraman, editing and tea boy duties, the forthcoming CFUK Christmas Musical Production is obviously proving a little stressful for him. Either that or he was miffed he wasn't in the limelight. These creative types, eh?

I have to admit there have been times when we've been rehearsing I myself have felt like throwing in the towel, I really have. You don't know what it's like. I don't like being ordered about at the best of times and having Snakehips in director-mode hissing 'project woman, get under the skin, emote more, sing higher/lower/in tune can't you?, timing-it's-all-about-the-timing' and more in that vein . . . . . It's enough to make me spit feathers (or whatever that saying is)!

I expect it will all be alright on the night. Who knows (and who cares).

Coffeechap, your towel will come! Bonus points for getting 'diatribe' into the same post as 'Snakehips' - if that doesn't deserve a bar towel then nothing does









igm45 yours will be a doddle, HG-1 won't take me two minutes!!!!!

Crikey, keeping everyone happy on the forum. That wasn't in my job description!


----------



## MildredM

A quick cracker joke before the conundrum.

How did the hipster burn his tongue?

He drank his coffee before it was cool!


----------



## MildredM

*Post*

*Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoonful of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*

*Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> *Post*
> 
> *Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoon full of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*
> 
> *Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


Cup of coffee more milk


----------



## d_lash

MildredM said:


> *Post*
> 
> *Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoon full of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*
> 
> *Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


Costa are going to get you for corporate espionage. Watch out!


----------



## igm45

Although both cups contain more milk or coffee than they started with

Obvs


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Crikey, keeping everyone happy on the forum. That wasn't in my job description!


That only applies to the 5000 - 10000 club keep on posting and the burden will lift


----------



## Mouzone

MildredM said:


> *Post*
> 
> *Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoon full of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*
> 
> *Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


No - the cup of milk contains more coffee AND the cup of coffee contains more milk! A trick question (I think)

Initially I was getting thrown by your use of "spoon full" and "spoonful", I thought that this was the tricky bit!


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> *Post*
> 
> *Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoon full of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*
> 
> *Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


Are the two cups the same sizes and are the spoons the same sizes?

Is a cup greater than the size of a spoon?


----------



## MildredM

Mouzone said:


> No - the cup of milk contains more coffee AND the cup of coffee contains more milk! A trick question (I think)
> 
> Initially I was getting thrown by your use of "spoon full" and "spoonful", I thought that this was the tricky bit!


My brain is frazzled! I have corrected the typo, Thank you for pointing it out


----------



## AndyDClements

igm45 said:


> Cup of coffee more milk


+1

By the reasoning, that the initial spoonfull transferred purely milk. The second spoonfull contained a coffee&milk mixture therefore had less coffee than a full spoonfull of coffee alone would have had.


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> Are the two cups the same sizes and are the spoons the same sizes?
> 
> Is a cup greater than the size of a spoon?


Yes, yes and yes









Are you after a bar towel too by any chance . . . .


----------



## MildredM

I'm not sure if anyone has guessed correctly but rest assured, @Snakehips will be along shortly to put you out of your misery and explain with the aid of algorithms, spreadsheets and very difficult looking formula, just how to arrive at the COREECT answer.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has guessed correctly but rest assured, @Snakehips will be along shortly to put you out of your misery and explain with the aid of algorithms, spreadsheets and very difficult looking formula, just how to arrive at the COREECT answer.


The irony of misspelling correct....


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Yes, yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you after a bar towel too by any chance . . . .


They both have the same amount


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> Yes, yes and yes


And neither cup nor spoon is zero-volume?


----------



## MildredM

Aidy said:


> And neither cup nor spoon is zero-volume?


No!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> They both have the same amount


You really DO want that bar towel, don't you?!!!


----------



## AndyDClements

Oh botheration. I now retract my previous answer.

Both are the same, because whilst the first spoonful transfers a full spoon of milk, part of it is transferred back to the milk jug, so equalising the first.

I'll not do it in algebra, lets assume 500ml mug and 5ml spoon.

Initially 500ml of each, take 5ml of milk and mix into 500ml of black coffee,

Take 5ml of the mixture (5ml of 99%coffee) so it's now

495.05 of milk in the first mug (500ml , minus 5m , plus 5m of 1% solution)

495.05 of black coffee in the second mug, (500ml, plus no more back coffee, minus 5ml of 99% solution.

Both mugs have the same volume so the remainder in each must therefore be a balancing amount of the coffee an milk respectively.


----------



## jimbojohn55

just to aid this festive thread - just received this pic from someone I knows works night out


----------



## MildredM

AndyDClements said:


> Oh botheration. I now retract my previous answer.
> 
> Both are the same, because whilst the first spoonful transfers a full spoon of milk, part of it is transferred back to the milk jug, so equalising the first.
> 
> I'll not do it in algebra, lets assume 500ml mug and 5ml spoon.
> 
> Initially 500ml of each, take 5ml of milk and mix into 500ml of black coffee,
> 
> Take 5ml of the mixture (5ml of 99%coffee) so it's now
> 
> 495.05 of milk in the first mug (500ml , minus 5m , plus 5m of 1% solution)
> 
> 495.05 of black coffee in the second mug, (500ml, plus no more back coffee, minus 5ml of 99% solution.
> 
> Both mugs have the same volume so the remainder in each must therefore be a balancing amount of the coffee an milk respectively.


 @Snakehips will be along later to mark your work


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> *Post*
> 
> *Imagine you have ONE cup of milk and ONE cup of black coffee. Place a spoonful of the milk into the black coffee and stir well. Then place a spoonful of the milk/coffee mixture back into the milk and stir well.*
> 
> *Comparing the two cups does the cup of coffee now contain more milk, or the cup of milk contain more coffee?*


The same ?- my brain melted but think they both have the same volume - mehh

100ml - 5 ml = 95ml and 105m after first spoon full

Then

105 - 5 = 100 and 95ml plus 5ml = 100ml


----------



## igm45

AndyDClements said:


> Oh botheration. I now retract my previous answer.
> 
> Both are the same, because whilst the first spoonful transfers a full spoon of milk, part of it is transferred back to the milk jug, so equalising the first.


Yep, good explanation.

Weird, because when you first think about it it seems obvious.

Then when the penny drops again it seems obvious.

Brains hey, who'd have 'em?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The coffee contains more milk.


----------



## igm45

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The coffee contains more milk.


 @Snakehips

@Snakehips

Oh whereart thou??


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> @Snakehips
> 
> @Snakehips
> 
> Oh whereart thou??


Out for lunch with Mrs Snakehips......... trying desperately to live a normal life !


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Y
> 
> Brains hey, who'd have 'em?


Well, good luck with your search!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Out for lunch with Mrs Snakehips......... trying desperately to live a normal life !


Bit late to start now


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The coffee contains more milk.


Nice try . . .


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> The same ?- my brain melted but think they both have the same volume - mehh
> 
> 100ml - 5 ml = 95ml and 105m after first spoon full
> 
> Then
> 
> 105 - 5 = 100 and 95ml plus 5ml = 100ml


I think my brain just melted too!!!


----------



## MildredM

Patient: Doctor, doctor! Every time I drink my coffee I get a stabbing pain in my eye.

Doctor: Have you tried taking the spoon out first?


----------



## MildredM

Don't miss the ever popular Spot The Difference later. This one has been specially comissioned for the CFUK Christmas Bonanza and Entertainment thread and leaves NO room for ambiguity, cheating or anything. And before you ask, NO there isn't a prize!


----------



## MildredM

Spot The Difference 2


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Spot The Difference 2


Am stuck on 10.


----------



## AndyDClements

12- edited to put in white font, so as not to spoil the challenge

1) Display on front of cabinet/ trolley has a line missing from the circular badge

2) Bowl (or whatever) missing from shelf of the cabinet/ trolley.

3) "C" missing from front of jug, on bottom shelf of cabinet / trolley

4) Rocket Vs Pocket on coffee machine

5) lever missing from coffee machine

6) Lid missing from bean hopper

7) badge/ whatever from front of counter

8) year of calendar 2017 / 2018

9) Pull cord handle on RHS blind

10) Bulb from ceiling light.

11) Castor / wheel from LHS of cabinet/ trolley

12 ) Necklace of person serving.


----------



## Snakehips

Right..... I'm back.

Had a nice lunch out with Mrs S....cup of coffee on our return.... and I am now ready to drop off to sleep.

Do you lot still need me to sort out the coffee and milk nonsense or have you moved on ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Right..... I'm back.
> 
> Had a nice lunch out with Mrs S....cup of coffee on our return.... and I am now ready to drop off to sleep.
> 
> Do you lot still need me to sort out the coffee and milk nonsense or have you moved on ?


I have moved on but I can't speak for the others!

If I can interest you in this artistic STD before you nod off . . . I'm not sure if you spotted it on the previous page so here it is again for your convenience. We don't want you wearing your finger out hitting the back button.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM

Can you give the answer and explain the answer to the questions you give.

The milk / coffee one as that seems to be over now.


----------



## martinierius

@MildredM How long have you been preparing all this?!? I challenge anyone tot find a thread more entertaining AND sophisticated than this one...


----------



## martinierius

The cup of black contains more milk than cup of milk contains black!

Doh! Second calculation: it's the same!


----------



## 9719

Now there's an association I wasn't expecting, I can understand entertaining but sophisticated!!! Surely that's stretching it a tad?


----------



## martinierius

mines_abeer said:


> Now there's an association I wasn't expecting, I can understand entertaining but sophisticated!!! Surely that's stretching it a tad?


I might be cynic OR not used to much 'sophistication'...


----------



## Snakehips

coffeechap said:


> @Snakehips, *it gets worse*!
> 
> Unfortunately if you are not amongst the coveted few KOC (kafatek owners club) which I am now unfortunately a past member due to my renowned generosity of organising a special christmas cheer raffle event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then further caveats are applied to competitions to preclude an ex KOC from receiving a prize! Now this could be down to a supply chain issue but more likely down to a syndrome called FISS (forum induced snobbery syndrome) this condition is contracted once said equipment level reaches the highest of echelons.
> 
> I do however feel that your BAH Towel HUMBUG diatribe is somewhat misplaced! you are already a proud owner of 5 said MildredM bar towels and a member of the KOC and as such not subject to ARSE (arbitrary rules stopping excitement). I am sure that any towels that have been promised to you will definitely arrive, as I am sure that the next 6 photos will be sufficiently difficult to prevent my inclusion within the Bar Towel Brigade.


 @coffeechap *Indeed it does !*

Lets set aside FISS, BAH HUMBUG and ARSE for one moment. What concerns me is the fact that you refer to yourself as a past member of the Kafatek Owners Club&#8230;&#8230; an ex KOC. I know it was with the best of intentions that you raffled off the Monolith but how you imagined you could just renounce your vows and walk away amazes me. It really does.

It's an unwritten law for goodness sakes!!! 'Once a KOC&#8230;&#8230;.. Always a KOC' There's no such thing as a living breathing Ex KOC.

Anyway, too late now. At best you will have to spend the rest of your life looking over your shoulder.

Why didn't you just go out and buy yourself a LevTamp&#8230;. that would have quite possibly saved your bacon.


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> @MildredM How long have you been preparing all this?!? I challenge anyone tot find a thread more entertaining AND sophisticated than this one...


The heights to which some people will soar in an attempt to procure a complimentary bar towel!

Thank you







actually, I haven't spent long at all! I think Snakehips has spent weeks, nay months, writing, planning, locating locations, filming and editing The Grand Finale! Speaking of which I need to dash - Evening rehearsals beckon


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> MildredM
> 
> Can you give the answer and explain the answer to the questions you give.
> 
> The milk / coffee one as that seems to be over now.


Sorry, I missed your post.

Just one moment while I consult my notes . . . .


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> MildredM
> 
> Can you give the answer and explain the answer to the questions you give.
> 
> The milk / coffee one as that seems to be over now.


Here we go . . .

Somewhat surprisingly, they are actually the same. After both swaps have taken place, both cups contain the same amount of liquid that they each started with. So, any milk missing from the cup of milk is now in the cup of coffee.

The same amount of coffee must be now missing from the cup of coffee, and must be in the cup of milk.

This can also be shown using algebra:

If each cup contains 100 units of its respective beverage and a spoon holds 10 units, then at the start we have:

CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee

MilkCup = 100 Milk

We now transfer a spoonful of MILK across to the coffee to give:

CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee + 10 Milk

MilkCup = 90 Milk

We now transfer a spoonful of the coffee/milk mixture back to the milk cup, this 10 unit spoonful will contain [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110].

So we will have:

CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee + 10 Milk - [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110]

MilkCup = 90 Milk + [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110]

If we simplify this we get:

CoffeeCup = (10000 / 110) Coffee + (1000 / 110) Milk

MilkCup = (10000 / 110) Milk + (1000 / 110) Coffee

So there you have it - there is obviously as much coffee in the milk cup as there is milk in the coffee cup!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Am stuck on 10.


Are you still stuck?


----------



## MildredM

Back soon. It's time for a COF FEE

Hoho! did you get it?!!!!!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Are you still stuck?


No. Had missed 3 & 4 (it don't white out on tapatalk)

Sure I'd have found them once I was on my pc


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> No. Had missed 3 & 4 (it don't white out on tapatalk)
> 
> Sure I'd have found them once I was on my pc


Phew!!

Here's a list of posts so far with something more than jibber-jabber on them if you have just landed here:

*Post 8 - Bag of beans conundrum*

*Post 9 - Spot the difference 1*

*Post 42 - How many chairs in the cafe conundrum *

*Post 56 - Coffee crossword*

*Post 92 - 3 for 2 or half price conundrum *

*Post 104 - Bean Counter*

*Post 112 - Londinium in a box conundrum *

*Post 154 - Half full, or half empty conundrum *

*Post 183 - Up close part 1*

*Post 209 - Teaspoonfuls conundrum *

*Post 239 - Spot the difference 2*


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Here we go . . .
> 
> Somewhat surprisingly, they are actually the same. After both swaps have taken place, both cups contain the same amount of liquid that they each started with. So, any milk missing from the cup of milk is now in the cup of coffee.
> 
> The same amount of coffee must be now missing from the cup of coffee, and must be in the cup of milk.
> 
> This can also be shown using algebra:
> 
> If each cup contains 100 units of its respective beverage and a spoon holds 10 units, then at the start we have:
> 
> CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee
> 
> MilkCup = 100 Milk
> 
> We now transfer a spoonful of tea across to the coffee to give:
> 
> CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee + 10 Milk
> 
> MilkCup = 90 Milk
> 
> We now transfer a spoonful of the coffee/milk mixture back to the milk cup, this 10 unit spoonful will contain [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110].
> 
> So we will have:
> 
> CoffeeCup = 100 Coffee + 10 Milk - [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110]
> 
> MilkCup = 90 Milk + [10 x (100 Coffee + 10 Milk) / 110]
> 
> If we simplify this we get:
> 
> CoffeeCup = (10000 / 110) Coffee + (1000 / 110) Milk
> 
> MilkCup = (10000 / 110) Milk + (1000 / 110) Coffee
> 
> So there you have it - there is obviously as much coffee in the milk cup as there is milk in the coffee cup!


I don't wish to rub you up the wrong way Santa but.......... after line 6 that's a load of old b*11*ck$


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I don't wish to rub you up the wrong way Santa


Good!



> but.......... after line 6 that's a load of old b*11*ck$


You just couldn't help yourself, could you? I'm sure Jumbo Ratty knew exactly what I meant. Just because YOU couldn't work it out for yourself.

Honestly, some people.


----------



## MildredM

How did Mary and Joseph know that Jesus was 7lb 6oz when he was born?

They had a weigh in a manger.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> This is a cracker!
> 
> How did Mary and Joseph know that Jesus was 7lb 6oz when he was born?
> 
> They had a weigh in a manger.


Repeat of post 145.

Tut tut...


----------



## igm45

igm45 said:


> Repeat of post 145.
> 
> Tut tut...


And plus this:










Is a cracker, or these:










Honestly!!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Repeat of post 145.
> 
> Tut tut...


Just testing!

How did the hipster burn his tongue?

He drank his coffee before it was cool!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Just testing!
> 
> How did the hipster burn his tongue?
> 
> He drank his coffee before it was cool!


Don't make me quote the post number again....


----------



## MildredM

Mid week conundrum!

*A drinks vending machine offers 3 selections - tea, coffee or random. The machine has been wired up wrongly so that each button does not give what it claims. If each drink costs £1 what is the minimum amount of money you have to put in it to ascertain precisely what each button produces.*


----------



## ashcroc

£2


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Mid week conundrum!
> 
> *A drinks vending machine offers 3 selections - tea, coffee or random. The machine has been wired up wrongly so that each button does not give what it claims. If each drink costs £1 what is the minimum amount of money you have to put in it to ascertain precisely what each button produces.*


Certain amount of luck involved here.

But the MINIMUM you could put in and know IF thet are all wired incorrectly is £1.

I'll explain:

You put a pound in and press Tea, you then get Tea this button must be assigned random as the buttons are wired wrong.

Therefore coffee = tea and Random = coffee

Whilst this is correct I don't think its the answer you are looking for....


----------



## Chap-a-chino

igm45 said:


> Certain amount of luck involved here.
> 
> But the MINIMUM you could put in and know IF thet are all wired incorrectly is £1.
> 
> I'll explain:
> 
> You put a pound in and press Tea, you then get Tea this button must be assigned random as the buttons are wired wrong.
> 
> Therefore coffee = tea and Random = coffee
> 
> Whilst this is correct I don't think its the answer you are looking for....


That example works if you actually did get Tea. What if you got Coffee instead?


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> Mid week conundrum!
> 
> *A drinks vending machine offers 3 selections - tea, coffee or random. The machine has been wired up wrongly so that each button does not give what it claims. If each drink costs £1 what is the minimum amount of money you have to put in it to ascertain precisely what each button produces.*


Hm, I'm not sure there is a minimum.

There's a small (but improbable) chance that random always gives you coffee. In that case, it's indistinguishable from the coffee button.


----------



## Aidy

Aidy said:


> Hm, I'm not sure there is a minimum.
> 
> There's a small (but improbable) chance that random always gives you coffee. In that case, it's indistinguishable from the coffee button.


Oh, but if each button is explicitly wrong, then yes - £1 is enough.

[Edit]

£1 in random, if it gives you coffee, it's the coffee button (it's not the random button, because it's definitely mislabelled).

Then the tea button must be the random button, because it's not the tea button, and the coffee button is the tea button.

[/Edit]


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

£4.


----------



## Jollybean

It's £1. Put the £1 in the random button (which you know isn't random as they are all wired incorrectly). Assuming tea comes out you know that is definitely correct (as it is not the random button). That then leaves two buttons - one marked tea and one coffee. As we know they are all wrong, the one marked coffee can't be coffee and we have found the tea one from the first pound coin, therefore it must be random. The one marked tea would then be random. The last two buttons would reverse if coffee came out at step one.


----------



## igm45

Chap-a-chino said:


> That example works if you actually did get Tea. What if you got Coffee instead?


As per above press random first.

My logic 1st time was right.

Button press was wrong


----------



## MildredM

*The Vending Machine Answer*

For the first drink press the button labelled Random.

We know this is NOT the Random button so if it dispenses Tea it is the Tea button likewise if it dispenses Coffee it is the Coffee button. From here it is simple to work out the other buttons knowing that they can't be what they say they are.

There are only two possible combinations each only requires £1 ie it only takes one go to find it.


----------



## MildredM

We've got the Up Close and Personal Picture puzzle coming up soon!

And a joke which we may or may not have had before!

What variety of coffee does the tech guy drink?

Java!


----------



## grumpydaddy

If you want to annoy the IT guy show him your empty cup and tell him you successfully installed JAVA


----------



## MildredM

*Close Up And Personal - Part 2*


----------



## MildredM

Why are Italians good communicators?

Because they know how to espresso themselves!!

No close up suggestions?


----------



## igm45

7. Not sure

8. Inside of HG1 blinf shaker

9. Barista hustle jug

10. Hg1 mat

11. Crank arm hg1

12... Get back to you...


----------



## igm45

12 is the lid for the bean cellar


----------



## jimbojohn55

7. Decent thermometer

8. Inside of HG1 blind shaker

9. Barista hustle jug

10. Hg1 mat

11. Crank arm hg1

12..Bean cellar

I can only take credit for No7 - the others are copied from above - so no prize here if correct


----------



## igm45

@jimbojohn55

Decent thermometer! Of course!


----------



## MildredM

Yes for #7







Hmmm, I will give you half a point for Barista Hustle - it's actually Barusta Gear, from Coats Of Arms pitchers. If you follow them on FB you will see some amazing stuff!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Yes for #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I will give you half a point for Barista Hustle - it's actually Barusta Gear, from Coats Of Arms pitchers. If you follow them on FB you will see some amazing stuff!


They look amazing, can't find them for sale though...


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> They look amazing, can't find them for sale though...


Here you go:

http://coapitchers.com/


----------



## Thecatlinux

MildredM said:


> Mid week conundrum!
> 
> *A drinks vending machine offers 3 selections - tea, coffee or random. The machine has been wired up wrongly so that each button does not give what it claims. If each drink costs £1 what is the minimum amount of money you have to put in it to ascertain precisely what each button produces.*


This statement is incorrect , if either

the coffee or tea button was the random selection at some point that button would dispense what it portrayed


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thecatlinux said:


> This statement is incorrect , if either
> 
> the coffee or tea button was the random selection at some point that button would dispense what it portrayed


We'll said.

That being the case, how many £should would it take.?


----------



## Thecatlinux

£1


----------



## grumpydaddy

because at the outset:

T could be C or R

C could be T or R

R could be T or C

Once we know which R is by spending £1 the choices are cut

If R = T then

T could be C or R

C cannot be C so it must be R

R = T

or If R = C

Then

T cannot be T so must be R

C could be T or R

R=C

In each case two buttons are easily decided so the third button is determined from those


----------



## Beanedict

Inspector said:


> Such an exciting thread and a lively picture but the first thing I spotted is the cap of the bean cellar didn't sit properly. Am I normal?


no







... you're welcome


----------



## Beanedict

I can't believe I've missed all that fun


----------



## MildredM

Beanedict said:


> I can't believe I've missed all that fun


And there's more to come


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> because at the outset:
> 
> T could be C or R
> 
> C could be T or R
> 
> R could be T or C
> 
> Once we know which R is by spending £1 the choices are cut
> 
> If R = T then
> 
> T could be C or R
> 
> C cannot be C so it must be R
> 
> R = T
> 
> or If R = C
> 
> Then
> 
> T cannot be T so must be R
> 
> C could be T or R
> 
> R=C
> 
> In each case two buttons are easily decided so the third button is determined from those


Exactly!


----------



## MildredM

Here's one to wake you up!

*Dog and Hat have 400 Bags of Columbian and El Salvador beans for sale. ¾ of the Columbian and 1/3 of the El Salvador bags of beans are sold. There are 125 Columbian and El Salvador bags left in total. How many Columbian bags of beans were sold?*


----------



## igm45

Question ia a bit ambiguous.

400 bags in total or 400 of each?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Question ia a bit ambiguous.
> 
> 400 bags in total or 400 of each?


 Total of


----------



## MildredM

If you don't like mathematical conundrums then here's something totally different!

*ORDERING YOUR COFFEE!*

Arrange the following coffee producing countries into north to south order based on their latitude. No Googling!

Ethiopia

Brazil

Vietnam

Colombia

Guatemala

Mexico


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Here's one to wake you up!
> 
> *Dog and Hat have 400 Bags of Columbian and El Salvador beans for sale. ¾ of the Columbian and 1/3 of the El Salvador bags of beans are sold. There are 125 Columbian and El Salvador bags left in total. How many Columbian bags of beans were sold?*


Fractions hmmmm.

Will have to think about this one, I'm over complicating it at present


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> Here's one to wake you up!
> 
> *Dog and Hat have 400 Bags of Columbian and El Salvador beans for sale. ¾ of the Columbian and 1/3 of the El Salvador bags of beans are sold. There are 125 Columbian and El Salvador bags left in total. How many Columbian bags of beans were sold?*


255


----------



## igm45

Aidy said:


> 255


I agree with this.

Could you show workings though?

I had to resort to trial and error...


----------



## Aidy

c+e = 400

c/4 +2e/3 = 125

c+8e/3 = 500

5e/3 = 100

e = 60

c = 340

3c/4 = 255


----------



## Beanedict

does not compute!

400 bags was initially 125 bags are left. 275 bags are sold, 275 bags does not split into 1/3 and 3/4... ah 1/3 not 1/4. sooooo sneaky


----------



## MildredM

Beanedict said:


> does not compute!


Are you sure . . .



> 400 bags was initially 125 bags are left. 275 bags are sold, 275 bags does not split into 1/3 and 3/4... ah 1/3 not 1/4. sooooo sneaky


No! I wouldn't be sneaky


----------



## MildredM

@Aidy nailed it


----------



## MildredM

Here today's picture puzzle.

*Weigh Up!*

Santa is experiencing problems with the Police and Trading Standards, specifically the Weight Restriction Orders under the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984. His sleigh is approaching its legal limit and so he needs to be very selective with the last few presents - the weightier ones will have to be thrown overboard!

To help Santa at this stressful time, *which of the coffee related items weigh **more** than the pictured bag of beans? *

The bag of beans weighs exactly 350gms.


----------



## MildredM

@Aidy nailed the bags of beans conundrum


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> If you don't like mathematical conundrums then here's something totally different!
> 
> *ORDERING YOUR COFFEE!*
> 
> Arrange the following coffee producing countries into north to south order based on their latitude. No Googling!
> 
> Ethiopia
> 
> Brazil
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> Colombia
> 
> Guatemala
> 
> Mexico


 Are you being sneaky again?

Vietnam is a long thin country so it could float between Mexico and Guatemala??? And Ethiopia sits along with Columbia!

Mexico

Guatamela

Vietnam

Ethiopia

Columbia

Brazil

Well I tried.


----------



## MildredM

*I took the liberty of adapting this conundrum supplied by @Batian to keep to the coffee theme.*

*A Good Cup Of Coffee! *

A man is visiting a town for the first time. It is home to just two coffee shops - an award winning independent and a Costa, situated at opposite sides of the town. He needs directions.

At a junction he meets two locals, one always lies, the other always tells the truth. He is only allowed to ask one question to either one of the locals.

What is the question that ensures he will enjoy a perfect drink?


----------



## Aidy

MildredM said:


> *I took the liberty of adapting this conundrum supplied by @**Batian** to keep to the coffee theme.*
> 
> *A Good Cup Of Coffee! *
> 
> A man is visiting a town for the first time. It is home to just two coffee shops - an award winning independent and a Costa, situated at opposite sides of the town. He needs directions.
> 
> At a junction he meets two locals, one always lies, the other always tells the truth. He is only allowed to ask one question to either one of the locals.
> 
> What is the question that ensures he will enjoy a perfect drink?


I don't believe this is solveable as worded.


----------



## igm45

Aidy said:


> I don't believe this is solveable as worded.


Ask what the other would say.

Either way it'll be the wrong answer...


----------



## Aidy

igm45 said:


> Ask what the other would say.
> 
> Either way it'll be the wrong answer...


Directions aren't binary


----------



## igm45

Aidy said:


> Directions aren't binary


Opposite sides of town. But yes I see your point and agree with the sentiment


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Are you being sneaky again?
> 
> Vietnam is a long thin country so it could float between Mexico and Guatemala??? And Ethiopia sits along with Columbia!
> 
> Mexico
> 
> Guatamela
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> Ethiopia
> 
> Columbia
> 
> Brazil
> 
> Well I tried.


I based it on google's geocoder information which returns the centre point of each county. If that proves contentious then how about ranking them in order of size/area?

Here's my n/s order:

Mexico 23.6 n

Guatemala 15.8 n

Vietnam 14 n

Ethiopia 9 n

Colombia 4.6 n

Brazil 14 s


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> I based it on google's geocoder information which returns the centre point of each county. If that proves contentious then how about ranking them in order of size/area?
> 
> Here's my n/s order:
> 
> Mexico 23.6 n
> 
> Guatemala 15.8 n
> 
> Vietnam 14 n
> 
> Ethiopia 9 n
> 
> Colombia 4.6 n
> 
> Brazil 14 s


 Wow! So do I get a towel? (Especially as I did it on the main coffee growing areas (as far as I could remember) of each country....


----------



## d_lash

Now we need a coffeefied version of Monty Hall. Sure to get the Xmas sparks flying!


----------



## Chap-a-chino

d_lash said:


> Now we need a coffeefied version of Monty Hall. Sure to get the Xmas sparks flying!


Best ask Schrodinger's Cat to help with that one.


----------



## Snakehips

Just a quick update on bar towels.

It would appear that one or two are managing to limp past the post before Christmas.

These two fine examples arrived unexpectedly this morning........









They are far too good to be mopping up coffee spillage so I plan to have the scrabble letter one framed and mounted on the wall.

As for the kissy- kissy one....... I think that I will sleep with that one under my pillow !!

BTW. Please do stop all this binary bickering.... I'll not hear a bad word said about my Mildred.


----------



## MildredM

d_lash said:


> Now we need a coffeefied version of Monty Hall. Sure to get the Xmas sparks flying!


I had to get Ian to explain this to me. With your luck you'd win the car/whatever was behind the door - I'm not playing!!!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Just a quick update on bar towels.
> 
> It would appear that one or two are managing to limp past the post before Christmas.
> 
> These two fine examples arrived unexpectedly this morning........
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> 
> They are far too good to be mopping up coffee spillage so I plan to have the scrabble letter one framed and mounted on the wall.
> 
> As for the kissy- kissy one....... I think that I will sleep with that one under my pillow !!
> 
> BTW. Please do stop all this binary bickering.... I'll not hear a bad word said about my Mildred.


A personally signed towel - by what looks like a real diva!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Wow! So do I get a towel? (Especially as I did it on the main coffee growing areas (as far as I could remember) of each country....


Yes, yes!! Let me know what you'd like on it









And you too, @igm45









And whoever else mentioned wanting one. Don't expect Santa to deliver in time for Christmas though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

That ducks wearing a pearl necklace.

Ooeer


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Snakehips said:


> Just a quick update on bar towels.
> 
> It would appear that one or two are managing to limp past the post before Christmas.
> 
> These two fine examples arrived unexpectedly this morning........
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> 
> They are far too good to be mopping up coffee spillage so I plan to have the scrabble letter one framed and mounted on the wall.


You could always cut out the tiles!


----------



## johnealey

MildredM said:


> *I took the liberty of adapting this conundrum supplied by @**Batian** to keep to the coffee theme.*
> 
> *A Good Cup Of Coffee! *
> 
> A man is visiting a town for the first time. It is home to just two coffee shops - an award winning independent and a Costa, situated at opposite sides of the town. He needs directions.
> 
> At a junction he meets two locals, one always lies, the other always tells the truth. He is only allowed to ask one question to either one of the locals.
> 
> What is the question that ensures he will enjoy a perfect drink?


Which way to Costa?









John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> *I took the liberty of adapting this conundrum supplied by @Batian to keep to the coffee theme.*
> 
> *A Good Cup Of Coffee! *
> 
> A man is visiting a town for the first time. It is home to just two coffee shops - an award winning independent and a Costa, situated at opposite sides of the town. He needs directions.
> 
> At a junction he meets two locals, one always lies, the other always tells the truth. He is only allowed to ask one question to either one of the locals.
> 
> What is the question that ensures he will enjoy a perfect drink?


Show me the way to go home....


----------



## Inspector

I would ask either one of them; if i ask your mate which way would take me to the independent award winning coffee shop, what would be his answer? So whichever way is the answer, i would go opposite way. Or you can ask as costa and go that way.


----------



## ashcroc

Inspector said:


> I would ask either one of them; if i ask your mate which way would take me to the independent award winning coffee shop, what would be his answer? So whichever way is the answer, i would go opposite way. Or you can ask as costa and go that way.


You been watching Labyrinth again?


----------



## Inspector

Yea, but i solved this in less than 13 hrs


----------



## MildredM

You will be relieved to hear we are almost at the end of the conundrums!

*Here's one for today though!*

Foundry are offering a free bag of beans in exchange for every 5 empty bags returned to them. If I hand over 77 empty bags how many free bags of beans could I conceivably get out of this generous recycling scheme?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> You will be relieved to hear we are almost at the end of the conundrums!
> 
> *Here's one for today though!*
> 
> Foundry are offering a free bag of beans in exchange for every 5 empty bags returned to them. If I hand over 77 empty bags how many free bags of beans could I conceivably get out of this generous recycling scheme?


Approximately 15.4.


----------



## igm45

Kerp hold of 2 bags. Hand in 75 bags.

So you get 15 free bags.

You consume those.

You hand in 15 bags, you get 3 free bags.

You use those 3 with the 2 you kept back for another free bag.

Therefore 19 free bags.


----------



## joey24dirt

Snakehips said:


> Just a quick update on bar towels.
> 
> It would appear that one or two are managing to limp past the post before Christmas.
> 
> These two fine examples arrived unexpectedly this morning........
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> 
> They are far too good to be mopping up coffee spillage so I plan to have the scrabble letter one framed and mounted on the wall.
> 
> As for the kissy- kissy one....... I think that I will sleep with that one under my pillow !!
> 
> BTW. Please do stop all this binary bickering.... I'll not hear a bad word said about my Mildred.


Haha seems we are both creeps


----------



## martinierius

MildredM said:


> You will be relieved to hear we are almost at the end of the conundrums!
> 
> *Here's one for today though!*
> 
> Foundry are offering a free bag of beans in exchange for every 5 empty bags returned to them. If I hand over 77 empty bags how many free bags of beans could I conceivably get out of this generous recycling scheme?


31 I think...

If 75/5 was 25 I mean... Pfff my brains are clearly not up to this thread.


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> 31 I think...
> 
> If 75/5 was 25 I mean... Pfff my brains are clearly not up to this thread.


So it seems


----------



## MildredM

Load of cracker jokes . . .

What the best Beatles song?

Latte be!

What do you call sad coffee?

Despresso!

What's fat, hairy and drinks a lot of coffee?

Java The Hut!

Why are coffee beans like kids?

They are always getting ground(ed)!


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Load of cracker jokes . . .
> 
> How about best Strolling Bones number (for the Norwich members)?
> 
> Little Red Rooster.


----------



## MildredM

All cracker jokes, conundrums and other waffle type stuff are suspended on this thread while we re stock the choc ices and Kia ora, hoover the red carpet and dust off the chandeliers in preparation for curtain up at 7pm prompt over on the 'You Are All Invited' thread!

Dinner jackets, tiaras and mink stoles optional! See you there


----------



## MildredM

*Mathematical conundrums and other Christmas frivolities posts on this thread may be found here:*

*Post 8 - Bag of beans conundrum*

*Post 9 - Spot the difference 1*

*Post 42 - How many chairs in the cafe conundrum *

*Post 56 - Coffee crossword*

*Post 92 - 3 for 2 or half price conundrum *

*Post 104 - Bean Counter*

*Post 112 - Londinium in a box conundrum *

*Post 154 - Half full, or half empty conundrum *

*Post 183 - Up Close - part 1*

*Post 209 - Teaspoonfuls conundrum *

*Post 239 - Spot the difference 2*

*Post 264 - Mis-wired vending machine conundrum *

*Post 276 - Up Close - part 2*

*Post 293 - Bags Of Beans conundrum *

*Post 296 - North to south*

*Post 304 - Weigh Up!*

*Post 307 - Which way to Costa*

*Post 327 - Free bags of beans*


----------



## MildredM

*As if the ***12 Days Of Hissmas** wasn't exciting enough!*



*
There's nothing on the telly, the cat's been sick and you're feeling stuffed. Don't despair, help is at hand. There's nothing like a good old fashioned board game to raise the flagging spirits. So grab your dice and appropriate playing pieces - it's time to play. *



*
In the continued spirit of festive bonhomie we bring you:*

*
**The Coffee Forum Board Game - Grand Christmas DeLuxe edition!*










*The You Are All Invited thread - Post 16


----------



## 9719

Dice ready to rock and roll...






For those not having these on hand

https://jimseven.myshopify.com/products/coffee-brewing-dice-aeropress-edition

Although might just stick to a good old-fashioned game of Snakes and Ladders if the g & t's haven't taken total control by then.


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> Here today's picture puzzle.
> 
> *Weigh Up!*
> 
> Santa is experiencing problems with the Police and Trading Standards, specifically the Weight Restriction Orders under the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984. His sleigh is approaching its legal limit and so he needs to be very selective with the last few presents - the weightier ones will have to be thrown overboard!
> 
> To help Santa at this stressful time, *which of the coffee related items weigh **more** than the pictured bag of beans? *
> 
> The bag of beans weighs exactly 350gms.


Did nobody answer this one?

All the tampers, OCDs and the portafilter/basket weigh more than 350g. The knock box is also heavier. The Foundry cup is less than 350g but the larger red (Acme latte?) cup is probably about 400g. Milk jugs al weigh less.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Did nobody answer this one?
> 
> All the tampers, OCDs and the portafilter/basket weigh more than 350g. The knock box is also heavier. The Foundry cup is less than 350g but the larger red (Acme latte?) cup is probably about 400g. Milk jugs al weigh less.


Here are the weights:

Pullman big step tamper 363.5

Push leveller 385.0

Handle and basket 421.2

Torr tamper 454.2

Kafatek leveller 484.4

OCD 491.7

Knock box 686.5

Barista gear Jug 174.3

LevTamp 253.8

Foundry coffee cup 234.6

Motta milk jug 50cl 270.5

Inker cappuccino cup 303.3

Bag of beans 350.0


----------



## MildredM

All correct, @hotmetal


----------



## hotmetal

Damn! No towel for me then! I was wrong about the Inker and Levtamp. Annoyingly I changed my answer for the cap cup, but the Levtamp had me anyway.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Damn! No towel for me then! I was wrong about the Inker and Levtamp. Annoyingly I changed my answer for the cap cup, but the Levtamp had me anyway.


I missed the LT and cup!!! I think you deserve a towel anyway!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

@MildfedM

I hope you dont mind me putting this here but I'd like to know what answer people get.

For me I thought it was a easy straight forward answer, yet I'm being told I'm wrong.


----------



## ashcroc

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @MildfedM
> 
> I hope you dont mind me putting this here but I'd like to know what answer people get.
> 
> For me I thought it was a easy straight forward answer, yet I'm being told I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 31811


30

EDIT:....or possibly 14. I forget if the + or × happens first if no brackets involved.


----------



## igm45

What was I doing there....?

14


----------



## igm45

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @MildfedM
> 
> I hope you dont mind me putting this here but I'd like to know what answer people get.
> 
> For me I thought it was a easy straight forward answer, yet I'm being told I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 31811


What did you get?


----------



## johnbudding

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @MildfedM
> 
> I hope you dont mind me putting this here but I'd like to know what answer people get.
> 
> For me I thought it was a easy straight forward answer, yet I'm being told I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 31811


14. I'll put my thoughts on the workings in white below...

Dog 1 = 5

Dog 2 = 4

Each bone = 1

4 + 2 x 5

This is where the confusion always seems to be in these things. I think that mathematical principles like BIDMAS would put this as:

4 + (2 x 5)

4 + 10

= 14

I'm guessing some people would do (4+2) x 5 to get 30, but it doesn't follow the rules of BIDMAS where you do any multiplication before addition.


----------



## Snakehips

Following the accepted order of precedence for mathematical operators it is 14


----------



## 4515

yep 14

BODMAS


----------



## MildredM

Why am I getting 30 again?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Pemdas means nothing to me.

Yet if you enter it as it appears into any calculator it gives 14 as the answer 4+2x5=14 in my mind That would have to be 4 + (2x5) =14

Obviously I think it's 30


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Why am I getting 30 again?


Because you are adding 4 + 2 BEFORE multiplication.

Multiplication should go first

2 x 5 + 4


----------



## ashcroc

We're all guilty of assuming the '2 bone' icon is worth 2 thirds of the '3 bone' icon just because the '3 bone' icon happens to = 3.


----------



## igm45

BODMAS is the correct order to make mathematical calculations, they should be completed in the following order:

Brackets

Operators (powers/square root etc)

Division

Multiplication

Addition

Subtraction


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Because you are adding 4 + 2 BEFORE multiplication.
> 
> Multiplication should go first
> 
> 2 x 5 + 4


I see now (but I didn't know X takes precedence. I do NOW! I've got you, Snake AND Ian telling me)!


----------



## Batian

OK.

A woman walks into a Fish And Chip Shop and hands the assistant a bit of paper with the following written on it:

C+C X 3

P +C x1

R/C x2 +3C

Cx4

H +C x2

The assistant says, "You are in the Salvation Army arn't you?

How did she know?


----------



## Chap-a-chino

johnbudding said:


> 14. I'll put my thoughts on the workings in white below...
> 
> Dog 1 = 5
> 
> Dog 2 = 4
> 
> Each bone = 1
> 
> 4 + 2 x 5
> 
> This is where the confusion always seems to be in these things. I think that mathematical principles like BIDMAS would put this as:
> 
> 4 + (2 x 5)
> 
> 4 + 10
> 
> = 14
> 
> I'm guessing some people would do (4+2) x 5 to get 30, but it doesn't follow the rules of BIDMAS where you do any multiplication before addition.


The right answer is actually - whatever MildredM thinks it should be!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

But if the multiplication SHOULD be done first it would appear first.

For it to be done first but appear last is illogical.


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> But if the multiplication SHOULD be done first it would appear first.For it to be done first but appear last is illogical.


You're making up your own rules again JR This smacks of the 'Indiana Pi Bill'. back in the 1890's when some crank wanted to redefine Pi.


----------



## Stanic

Snakehips said:


> Following the accepted order of precedence for mathematical operators it is 14


Mr. Snakehips is correct, I've got a masters from technical uni so we went through a bit of math hell







(especially hydrology)


----------



## 4515

Two things that I remember from my comp school days.

I spent every year looking at a notice board in the 'form room' which was also the room for my maths lessons for the last three years.

One was BODMAS

The other was Seven Old Horses Clumsy And Heavy Trod On Albert


----------



## 4515

Batian said:


> OK.
> 
> A woman walks into a Fish And Chip Shop and hands the assistant a bit of paper with the following written on it:
> 
> C+C X 3
> 
> P +C x1
> 
> R/C x2 +3C
> 
> Cx4
> 
> H +C x2
> 
> The assistant says, "You are in the Salvation Army arn't you?
> 
> How did she know?


No amount of googling will give me the answer. Was she wearing her uniform ?


----------



## Batian

working dog said:


> No amount of googling will give me the answer. Was she wearing her uniform ?


Yes. Top of the class.

I did this one on our local Sally A's when they were running their market stall. It was well received, apart from an attempted swipe o' the lug.


----------



## MildredM

I had forgotten what fun we all had at Christmas (it seems so long ago now). To help February along here's a little conundrum to exercise your brain cells.

Foundry Coffee Roasters have 242 sacks of Rwanda and Kenya coffee in total. They sell half the sacks of Rwanda and buy 28 more sacks of Kenya. In the end they have 3 times as many sacks of Kenya than sacks of Rwanda. How many sacks of Kenya did Foundry have to begin with?


----------



## Banjoman

MildredM said:


> I had forgotten what fun we all had at Christmas (it seems so long ago now). To help February along here's a little conundrum to exercise your brain cells.
> 
> Foundry Coffee Roasters have 242 sacks of Rwanda and Kenya coffee in total. They sell half the sacks of Rwanda and buy 28 more sacks of Kenya. In the end they have 3 times as many sacks of Kenya than sacks of Rwanda. How many sacks of Kenya did Foundry have to begin with?


Initial Kenya = 134


----------



## AndyDClements

Initially R + K = 242

so R=242-K

Then the selling etc

3x(0.5R)= K+28

substitute in the R=

3x(0.5x(242-K) = K+28

3x121-1.5K = K+28

3x121-28 = 2.5K

363-28 = 2.5K

335= 2.5K

770= 5K

1540= 10K

K = 154

Initially there were 154 bags of Kenyan


----------



## coffeechap

134 is correct

242-134= 108 half this is 54 Rwandan

134+28= 162 Kenyan

162 divided by 3 = 54


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> I had forgotten what fun we all had at Christmas (it seems so long ago now). To help February along here's a little conundrum to exercise your brain cells.
> 
> Foundry Coffee Roasters have 242 sacks of Rwanda and Kenya coffee in total. They sell half the sacks of Rwanda and buy 28 more sacks of Kenya. In the end they have 3 times as many sacks of Kenya than sacks of Rwanda. How many sacks of Kenya did Foundry have to begin with?


Not enough if they find themselves needing to buy more.


----------



## Inspector

I d say 134 as well


----------



## Banjoman

Where's Mildred when you need her? Andy, you made a mistake at line 11.


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> Where's Mildred when you need her? Andy, you made a mistake at line 11.


Here I am! Correct, he did. So close . . . But no latte!

Big smug smile awarded to Banjoman


----------



## AndyDClements

Banjoman said:


> Where's Mildred when you need her? Andy, you made a mistake at line 11.


Obviously I can do algebra but am weak on basic multiplication. So my method (if I correctly got to 2x 335 = 670) is also 134.


----------



## MildredM

This riddle popped up on the Today programme earlier this morning.

*A coffee costs £2, and comes with a free sticker. By collecting 6 stickers, you can claim a free coffee, which also comes with a free sticker. What's the minimum amount you need to spend to get 25 coffees?*


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> This riddle popped up on the Today programme earlier this morning.
> 
> *A coffee costs £2, and comes with a free sticker. By collecting 6 stickers, you can claim a free coffee, which also comes with a free sticker. What's the minimum amount you need to spend to get 25 coffees?*


Rough guess £32


----------



## coffeechap

£42


----------



## 4515

£42


----------



## ashcroc

ashcroc said:


> Rough guess £32


 @MildredM realised my error now I've had a chance to warm up. Is it ok to guess again so early?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> @MildredM realised my error now I've had a chance to warm up. Is it ok to guess again so early?


No, you can go write your lines!! I must not rush and make rough guesses!!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> No, you can go write your lines!! I must not rush and make rough guesses!!


In that case I'll just revel in the fact nobodies posted the right answer yet.


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> In that case I'll just revel in the fact nobodies posted the right answer yet.


Really?

6 x coffees at £2 (£12) gets you a free drink plus an extra sticker so 7 drinks plus 1 sticker

Multiply this by three and you have 21 drinks and three stickers at £36

Purchase 3 more drinks @£6 (24 drinks in total) and you get the three stickers plus the remaining 3 stickers means you get another free drink making 25 drinks in total @ £42 outlay.

Revel away


----------



## 4515

The only thing I can see that would change it would be if the first drink of the initial 6 drinks was a freebie

Ive gone through it again and I'm probably missing something really simple


----------



## Brewster

Unless you don't actually need to spend any money, you just need a lot of free stickers from other customers.

Or it's £42


----------



## AndyDClements

Or you're a scumbag who had nabbed a contactless debit card so it costs you nothing.


----------



## ashcroc

coffeechap said:


> Really?
> 
> 6 x coffees at £2 (£12) gets you a free drink plus an extra sticker so 7 drinks plus 1 sticker
> 
> Multiply this by three and you have 21 drinks and three stickers at £36
> 
> Purchase 3 more drinks @£6 (24 drinks in total) and you get the three stickers plus the remaining 3 stickers means you get another free drink making 25 drinks in total @ £42 outlay.
> 
> Revel away


The first ticket is indeed 6 x coffees at £2 (£12) plus an extra sticker but every ticket after that only costs 5 x coffees at £2 (£10) plus sticker due to the sticker from the free shot taking up 1 space.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> The first ticket is indeed 6 x coffees at £2 (£12) plus an extra sticker but every ticket after that only costs 5 x coffees at £2 (£10) plus sticker due to the sticker from the free shot taking up 1 space.


So how much are you saying?

(and have you done your lines . . . . Neatly?) sn sn


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> So how much are you saying?
> 
> (and have you done your lines . . . . Neatly?) sn sn


42 but it got others double checking hehe.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> 42 but it got others double checking hehe.


Ha! Me included


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> 42 but it got others double checking hehe.


Of course! Keep thinking that way��


----------



## ashcroc

coffeechap said:


> Of course! Keep thinking that way��


The other answer of cause is that it's a trick question as I'm pretty sure McD's is the only place that gives out stickers (as apposed to stamps) & none of us would be seen dead ordering 25 coffees from them.


----------



## MildredM

Sunday Riddle!

The gauge of both US and UK railway is 4' 8.5"

Why?

NO Googling!!!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Sunday Riddle!
> 
> The gauge of both US and UK railway is 4' 8.5"
> 
> Why?
> 
> NO Googling!!!


It was cheaper than Isambard Kingdom Brunel's more comfortable broad gauge.


----------



## ashcroc

The time travel conspiracy theorists would like you to believe it's so that the space shuttle could fit through the train tunnels.


----------



## MildredM

Keep guessing! I didn't know and guessed it was so you couldn't lay across both lines at once (unless you were tall)!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Keep guessing! I didn't know and guessed it was so you couldn't lay across both lines at once (unless you were tall)!


In reality it's alot more pragmatic than a safety concern but I won't spoil the fun for others.


----------



## Banjoman

It was the same width as the train wheels of the time?


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> It was the same width as the train wheels of the time?


It would have been a bit rum if they weren't!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Sunday morning brain warmer

A man buys a tamper for £60 and he sells it for £70.

Then buys it back for £80 and sells it for £90.

How much money did he make?


----------



## MildredM

Ummmm £20?


----------



## filthynines

I'm going to go with zero.


----------



## MildredM

If you take the initial outlay then it has cost him money - £40 I reckon.


----------



## AndyDClements

What about P&P (insured as the courier may well damage it), Paypal handling fees, etc, cost to delver to the click&collect or whatever place, printing the label, advertising....?


----------



## 4515

£30


----------



## Snakehips

£20


----------



## Colio07

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Sunday morning brain warmer
> 
> A man buys a tamper for £60 and he sells it for £70.
> 
> Then buys it back for £80 and sells it for £90.
> 
> How much money did he make?


£20

... -£60 + £70 = £10 - £80 = -£70 + £90 = £20


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Why did he sell it in the first place??


----------



## J_Fo

Two separate transactions, he made a tenner on each one.

£20


----------



## 4515

Jon_Foster said:


> Two separate transactions, he made a tenner on each one.
> 
> £20


Arrgghhhh !

I read it that hed made £20 on the second transaction. No idea why 90-80 = 20 when I worked it out.


----------



## joey24dirt

working dog said:


> Arrgghhhh !
> 
> I read it that hed made £20 on the second transaction. No idea why 90-80 = 20 when I worked it out.


Could've just said you hit the 3 instead of the 2 and put it down to a typo


----------



## joey24dirt

Here's one and no cheating....

There's 6 towns in the UK ending in the word 'pool'

Who can name them all?


----------



## AndyDClements

I didn't know, so did just Google it. It's actually just 5 towns, 1 city. Of the 6 I only knew 3.


----------



## MildredM

Blackpool

Hartlepool

Ullapool

Liverpool

and um..... I would have to Google for the other 2!


----------



## Snakehips

Only 4 for me but one different to Mildred


----------



## Teaboy

Welshpool

Can't think of the other one


----------



## joey24dirt

AndyDClements said:


> I didn't know, so did just Google it. It's actually just 5 towns, 1 city. Of the 6 I only knew 3.


Alright pipe down  haha you know what I mean.


----------



## joey24dirt

Last one is Pontypool.


----------



## Batian

OK. Here is one for horse racing fans. When doing it live I say "In two minutes....." So two minutes and no Googling!

Name five racecourses in the UK that have ALL of the letters R A C E in them and five racecourses that have NONE of the letters R A C E in them.

(The latter is easier as there are more than five.)

And it is National Hunt and/or Flat racetracks and no Point To Point or flapping tracks


----------



## MildredM

No RACE:

Plumpton

York

Goodwood

Ludlow

Huntingdon

RACE:

Redcar

Leicester

Doncaster

Cartmel

I can't think of a fifth without Googling . . . But I will have a go during the day without cheating first!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> No RACE:
> 
> Plumpton
> 
> York
> 
> Goodwood
> 
> Ludlow
> 
> Huntingdon
> 
> RACE:
> 
> Redcar
> 
> Leicester
> 
> Doncaster
> 
> Cartmel
> 
> I can't think of a fifth without Googling . . . But I will have a go during the day without cheating first!


Leicester ??


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Leicester ??


A a a a a


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> A a a a a


Where'd you get those from?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Where'd you get those from?!


Aaaaa don't you start too!!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Aaaaa don't you start too!!


See how they keep spawning?


----------



## Batian

Snakehips said:


> Leicester ??


https://www.leicester-racecourse.co.uk/

I think there are four more...

3 with all, 1 with none....


----------



## Batian

Batian said:


> I think there are four more...
> 
> 3 with all, 1 with none....


Carlisle

Catterick

Pontefract


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Carlisle
> 
> Catterick
> 
> Pontefract


Agh! Pontefract! I should have remembered that one!


----------



## MildredM

What letter comes next in this sequence?

M, V, E, M, J, S, U,


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> What letter comes next in this sequence?
> 
> M, V, E, M, J, S, U,


*N*o Idea !


----------



## AndyDClements

We'd have to trawl the seas for a clue.


----------



## MildredM

Me and Ian went to see a film last night. It was £6000. What was the film? 6,7


----------



## Banjoman

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Anyone able to crack this ?

?


----------



## Hasi

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Anyone able to crack this ?
> 
> ?
> View attachment 39245


102?

oh noes  you shall not try to solve riddles while in the car you shall not try to solve riddles while in the car you shall not try to solve riddles while in the car you shall not try to solve riddles while in the car. of course 0 cannot be in second slot... 042


----------



## Syenitic

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Anyone able to crack this ?
> 
> ?
> View attachment 39245


042


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep 042


----------



## MildredM

Yep, 042


----------

